
Peer-to-peer cloud gaming on machines located in your neighborhood - Samin100
http://vectordash.com/edge
======
gaspoweredcat
sadly the early access signup isnt working, i just get "an error occurred"
which is a shame as i recently got a similar service called LiquidSky which
does a similar thing except it has centralized servers and it almost manages
to be perfect save for a few occasional dropouts that wouldnt bother me too
much in a single player game, sadly though im playing overwatch and that bit
of lag can be the difference between dead and alive, this may just be good
enough to use problem free

~~~
Samin100
It appears there was an error with the form with some browsers, so I switched
over to a Google Form which can be found here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/k8eEWqAIe68GcBrs1](https://goo.gl/forms/k8eEWqAIe68GcBrs1)

~~~
gaspoweredcat
actually i worked it out, you had to sign up for the standard vectordash core
account then submit your email for the edge early access

~~~
Samin100
Hm, thanks for the heads up, it should be fixed now!

